# Need help



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, I want to make myself a purse (more of a "tote type person") and that seems simple enuff... but finding a free (CHEAPSKATE HERE) pattern is gre: PLUS I have to figure out how to convert it to a CCW PURSE. Ive been tempted to buy a ccw purse but they 1 are expensive and 2. UGLY (to me) The "almost " cute ones are even pricier!!

SOOO could any of you ladies help me figure out how to 1. get a pattern and 2, covert it ( Im thinking of using plastic canvas between layers to help the purse "STAND" up so that it dont "slump" with the weight.. cuz I will have the gun,and wallets and all the extra's us moms carry!!! LOL... I am looking at "DUCK" fabric.. because its a heavier weight... or JEAN fabric 


I have a purse that I bought from a lady off the barter board a few years back that she embroidered for me... I LOVE IT!! but its about worn out now.. and need a new one... IF I could find her again.. i might even be tempted to reorder!!!


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I have an old knitting bag that starts with a plank of wood cut out at the bottom. Then the pretty upholstry fabric was sewn in a cylinder, tacked to the wood, and a handle applied. Very simple and effective, and no amount of weight will make it bend out of shape.

A purse is just a series of boxes. Figure out how bit you want it to be, and it's pretty easy to get the basic outline. Then sew pockets into it as needed, either full envelopes attached only on the sides, or single panels sewn to the outside shell. If you want to put stiffener all around, make two identical purses, turn one inside out, insert stiffener between and sew lining and outside fabric together.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

If you like your old one so much, why not try taking it apart and using the pieces for pattern pieces? 

You might want to take some pictures of it before you do though so you have something to reference when creating the new one.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

when I made mine and Mom's purses, the fabric has an iron on fleece for the outside fabric and the lining fabric, so when the two are together is is fabric, fleece, fleece, fabric. Then the inside pockets are fabric with fleece. This is quilted each layer of fabric/fleece. Or purchase pre-quilted fabric. The stiffening for the bottom is cut from the plastic in the bottom of grocery store re-usable bags. I use two layers and make a "pillow case" to put them in that matches the lining. The actual usage stiffening is the stuff in the purse, for me. 

Get the idea of a lined pillow case, with the lining having the pockets put on it before adding. Also, do not stitch all the bottom of the lining closed, as when you put the straps on the purse they will be inside the lining/outside right side to right side sandwich. Stitch around the top - I do it a couple of times.

Then using the opening in the bottom of the lining, pull everything right side out.

Then I hand whip the bottom of the lining shut. fold the corners back on themself to depth that makes the width of the purse that you want. A two inch fold (one inch on each side of folded up seam) makes it two inches wide, two inches on each side of seam, makes it 4 inches wide. Etc.

That's basically what I remember about putting these purses together, without pulling out the pattern.

Here's some google search results:
Free Bag Patterns


Sewing Projects: 24 Beautiful Purse Patterns

Lazy Girl | Blog Â» Free Purse Pattern: Noriko Handbag

These are not free, but they are not very expensive. They may inspire you, if you don't want to buy a pattern.

Handbags | YouCanMakeThis.com


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Purse Organizer | AllFreeSewing.com

check out this insert. use their directions to help you make yours


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

If you're near a library, you could get a book on how to make purses, totebags, etc. That's what I did several years ago. I really liked the totebag but it finally wore out. I just used regular fabric for the bottom, and I should have used something heavy-duty, such as decorator's fabric or denim. The library here has UMPTEEN books on how to make purses and totebags.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

What is a ccw purse?


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I would be happy to share my own tote bag pattern for canvas or stiff denim. I use a luan or similar board in the bottom with a sleeve to cover it. The board can be removed when it's time to launder the sleeve and bag. 

The bag has a large outside pocket.
You could add a lining with pockets to keep contents organized.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

CCW - concealed carried weapon


----------

